# Bioshock Sprache umstellen



## tschilpi (30. Oktober 2010)

Guten Tag,

ich habe mir bei Steam Bioshock für 4,99 gekauft und installiert. Das Spiel erscheint mir komplett in Englisch.
Weiss jemand, wie man die Sprache auf Deutsch umstellen kann? Auf Steam wird erwähnt dass dies möglich sei, in der .ini findet sich auch ein entsprechender Eintrag. Ich habe versucht, language=int (Englisch) in language=deu umzuändern, so wie das angegeben wird, aber nun erscheint das Spiel verbuggt, d.h fehlen im Menü die Textzeilen usw.

Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Carcharoth (31. Oktober 2010)

schonmal mit "ger" probiert?


----------



## tschilpi (31. Oktober 2010)

Nope, geht nicht. Der Wert um die Sprache auf Deutsch zu ändern wird in der .ini auch als ''deu'' angegeben.

EDIT: Ok, geschafft. Ich habe vergessen bei DefaultPlayerMenu= noch ''deu'' anzugeben, jetzt fehlen auch die Textzeilen des Menüs nicht mehr.


----------

